# Creme Brulee Browning Tips?



## 201 alma st (Sep 24, 2009)

how do I get the this right without a torch


----------



## Silversage (Sep 25, 2009)

Another method, besides the one kadesma mentioned.......

Make the caramel in a saucepan to the hard crack stage. Pour it over the top of the brulee and let it cool.


----------



## RWeb (Oct 13, 2009)

Silversage said:


> Another method, besides the one kadesma mentioned.......
> 
> Make the caramel in a saucepan to the hard crack stage. Pour it over the top of the brulee and let it cool.


 
Actually this method sounds better than what I was going to suggest, which was to use an aerosol can and a match  They made flame throwers for a reason ya know...


----------



## Nyeer (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha! That was funny!! Wekcome RWeb


----------



## thymeless (Oct 13, 2009)

For torch or broiler method, the sugar must be dry. As most of these also use brown sugar for part of the topping, that means you need to dry it out in the oven before hand.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 13, 2009)

It doesn't have to be dry. I have successfully bruleed Cranberry Sauce.

I also suggest getting a torch. It is the easiest and safest way to ensure a beautiful dish w/o danger to you and your home.  I have always found the broiler to brulee unevenly. In many ovens, you can't get the dishes close enough to the broiling source.

A salamander is quite another story.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 13, 2009)

Dry makes a lot of difference actually for brown sugar. And I only said sugar. Brown sugar starts to dry, then burns while the other bits are still drying out. You don't get the evenly cooked glass effect. 

With something evenly wet/dissolved, it can work as you describe.

But brown sugar is fairly troubling under the torch if not dried beforehand.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 13, 2009)

Personally I use a full sized blow torch (what we were told at school to get because in restaurants they don't use the dainty gourmet shop ones) and had a professional welder teach me how to use it.  His pay?  Creme Brulee of course!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 13, 2009)

thymeless said:


> Dry makes a lot of difference actually for brown sugar. And I only said sugar. Brown sugar starts to dry, then burns while the other bits are still drying out. You don't get the evenly cooked glass effect.
> 
> With something evenly wet/dissolved, it can work as you describe.
> 
> But brown sugar is fairly troubling under the torch if not dried beforehand.



I have made lots of creme brulee in different flavours and only once have I ever seen brown sugar used instead of white on top (it is an apple brulee and very good but I don't remember drying the sugar).  I do have a recipe I use at Christmas that is an eggnog brulee with crushed candy canes melted/burnt on top.  Most of mine don't look like smooth glass but they taste good.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 13, 2009)

I see a mix of brown and white sugar quite a bit. Color and molasses flavor that the brown sugar contributes. 

Would be interesting to do a coconut brulee with palm sugar on  top.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2009)

thymeless said:


> Would be interesting to do a coconut brulee with palm sugar on top.


 
Yum. That sounds delicious.


----------

